# Sleeping In Strange Places



## Alaska1103 (May 24, 2015)

Hi all! My hedgehog, Alaska, is 8 months old. Ever since he was a baby, he's always slept under his wheel, in the litter pan (Gross!). I had PVC tubes provided and just recently switched them out for a little blanket that he can burrow himself in, but he doesnt sleep there often. At first it didn't appear to be causing any problems, but now as he's gotten bigger (I've recently been told by the vet that he is overweight), he seems to have more trouble getting in and out of the pan. Also, this morning I heard him hissing in the cage, but not like he normally does...he was hissing with every breath, almost like he was wheezing. I opened the cage and picked him up to do a check-over and make sure he was okay, and everything seemed fine, except there seemed to be a little indentation in his back from where the wheel was over him...his quills were flattened in that spot as well. Should I worry? Should I stop him from sleeping there? If so, how can I? Attached is a picture of him sleeping in the pan. Excuse the mess of his wheel...tomorrow is cage cleaning day.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Make sure you're cleaning the wheel and spot cleaning the liner and litter pan and such every day, not just on cage cleaning day. 

My guess is that he likes the snugness of his little spot under the wheel. That particular spot might also smell interesting or be the exact temperature he likes. But if I had to guess, I'd say he feels safe there. 

Try some different sizes and shapes of hides. Shoot for something that will make him feel nice and snug when he curls up into it. 

If that doesn't work, you could try rearranging the cage -- moving the wheel to a different spot and putting a snuggly hide or sleeping sack in his favorite corner. Maybe he's sleeping in that spot in spite of the wheel's location instead of because of it. 

Also, what's the temperature of his cage (not the room, the cage)? He may be resistant to burrowing into a sleeping sack or hide because it's too hot when he does. 

Finally, if he's having difficulty with the pan, you can always remove it and simply use additional small liners or paper towels to catch waste under the wheel. That would keep him from sleeping in litter and give him a bit more space under the wheel if that's where he continues to insist upon sleeping.


----------



## Alaska1103 (May 24, 2015)

The temp inside the cage varies, but I try to keep it around 76-78 degrees Farenheit. What you said about the temperature in the blankets is a good thought. Thank you for your advise! I was already thinking about new snuggle items for him to sleep in, so maybe rearranging the cage and getting him a new snuggle hut will help!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to keep the temperature in the cage steady and need to have a thermometer so you know the exact temperature in the cage. As said before you should be cleaning the wheel and litter pan daily.


----------

